# What's a good cheap box of cigars to buy?



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

I mostly just buy 15-20 cigar sampler packs from CI because you get good cigars for a descent price. But I was wondering if there was a good cheaper cigar that I could buy a box of 20 for? I like Medium to full bodied cigars. Thanks


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Jumping into a whole box off a reccomendation does not seem like a good idea.. 
What have you tried so far and liked?


----------



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

I really liked the Man o War Ruination. Acid ExtraOrdinary Larry. Gurka Beauty.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I would sample a lot of different cigars then decide on a box.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Buy a box of what you have tried and enjoyed, so that way your not stuck with 19 remaining sticks you do not like em.


----------



## steran (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep sampling. You said you liked the MoW, ACID and Gurkha, but there might be something out there that you like more. There are so many different cigars out there to try that you just might find one that leaves you saying "Man O' What?".

Buying a box isn't something you want to jump into. I would say to smoke at least a 2-3 five packs over time to make sure it's something you like. Tastes change, and you don't want to end up with half a box of cigars that you just don't like anymore.


----------



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea you guys are right. I will keep sampling them. There are so many. If you recommend a good sampler to try please let me know. I shop at CI. But if there's another good site, I will give it a try


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Cigarmonster.com have one of my favorite sticks on sale as we speak perdomo lot 23. This site is a Timed Sale on cigars site, There main site is Famous Smoke, you can also search there site for more cigars.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Try a sampler with a CAO Black Bengal if you enjoy nutty and creamy cigars. The boxes go between $50-$70 each.


----------



## drake998 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you're looking for a cheaper, everyday stick, I would suggest keeping an eye out for MoW 2nds. They frequently have them on CI, and they smoke just as well as the originals imo


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

UHC if you like them


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punch Uppercut. >$80 for 20. Yum.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Punch Uppercut. >$80 for 20. Yum.


Yes sir! Just had one yesterday I got in a sampler, have one left and already looking for more! Very good stick.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. Really nice cigar at a great price. $50 - $60 a box of 20.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

tons of good boxes can be had on cbid for $50-70. 70% of my boxes have been in that price range.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Save your self a bunch of cash and sign up on cigarbid.com, they are backed by CI, so CI I'd there customer service. You can compare the cigar bid price to CI. I have won a ton of auctions for 5 packs and samplers foe 25-50% off of CI's price.

Including man o war ruinations I have gotten for $3 a stick. And most 5 Vegas brands can be had for 9-12 per 5 pack.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Double post removed


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Unless i can get a box for say $50, I never just go off a recommendation or a review. I try a few from the auction sites, then i bite. Touch wood, but the 2 boxes that i have gotten for $50 have been really good bargain cigars. They were the La Vieja Habana, and i have no regrets. On the flip side I've bought some "bargain" deals, that have been just awful.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

greige matter said:


> *Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte*. Really nice cigar at a great price. $50 - $60 a box of 20.


Bolded for emphasis.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a question.I see a lot of people talk about cigarbid and great pricing ,but if you look at the prices it comes out to maybe $2-3 -+ difference than you can get at any site 5 packs or samplers.I know you save on shipping on some but I can get free shipping a lot.CI prices are not the lowest all the time in the first place.imho Am I missing something?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> I have a question.I see a lot of people talk about cigarbid and great pricing ,but if you look at the prices it comes out to maybe $2-3 -+ difference than you can get at any site 5 packs or samplers.I know you save on shipping on some but I can get free shipping a lot.CI prices are not the lowest all the time in the first place.imho Am I missing something?


Personally I like to take advantage of the "free-fall" auctions and can generally save 20% or more off CI price when I hit them right. The bid auctions only get my attention when I have made an initial purchase which addresses my shipping for the order and then I can bid a couple bucks below CI price and save a little more by "bundling" within a shipment. All that said- I don't think it is nearly as great as people make it out to be. I think a number of people enjoy it for the sensation of thinking they "got it over" on another bidder or CI. IOW, I think most of the fanfare for C-bid is somewhat irrational, but that's just me.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok that's what I thought...I live in Vegas and understand that.:amen:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

the two cheapest boxes i own, in order of preference (bid low on CBID, don't pay MSRP)
- nica libre
- Est. 1844 (got it so cheap that i didn't have to worry about throwing it out if i didn't like 'em)


J.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> I have a question.I see a lot of people talk about cigarbid and great pricing ,but if you look at the prices it comes out to maybe $2-3 -+ difference than you can get at any site 5 packs or samplers.I know you save on shipping on some but I can get free shipping a lot.CI prices are not the lowest all the time in the first place.imho Am I missing something?


Totally depends on what you are bidding on. Here are some examples of autions I have won in the past 2 weeks, and the price on CI. I will NOT be factoring shipping cost...

5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly - 5-Pack - paid $7, CI $16
Pueblo Dominicano Torpedo (Single) - Paid $2, CI $7 per stick in a 5 pack
A. Fernandez 5-Star Sampler No. 2 - 5 Cigars, Paid $10, CI has the same sampler in 10 stick version for $30 (love this sampler BTW)
Gran Habano 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars, Paid $7, CI has it in 10 stick version for $25, 
Nub 354 Connecticut (Single) - Paid $2 each for 7, CI has then for $5.20 each in a 5 pack

And one of my better deals...
Graycliff Platinum Series 'PGX' (toro) - 5-Pack, Paid $10, CI has 15 for $200, so 5 would be $66


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Nobody pays MSRP anyway.Nica libre good $5-7 smoke guess if you can get them for $2 or so that's cool.The thrill of the bid I think. OK.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

cbid does indeed have many good deals to be had. i won this afew days ago; tell me another place i could get these at this price.........

Alec Bradley Nica Puro Robusto (20) (#1528423) - CigarBid.com


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

The Wolverine said:


> Nobody pays MSRP anyway.Nica libre good $5-7 smoke guess if you can get them for $2 or so that's cool.The thrill of the bid I think. OK.


my boxes of nica libre are around $2 a stick.
the est 1844 is under $2 each.

J.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

That's what I was saying the est 1844 are around $2.70 ea box price anyway so you do get a break on singles.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

If you like Habano Maduro wrappers, these are really quite good for the price - only 39 bucks (plus Thompson's overpriced shipping)
SONADOR HABANO ROBUSTO GRANDE MADURO - Thompson Cigar

They seem to be shipped wet though. Can use some rest at 65% or a good dry-boxing before smoking or they'll tunnel like crazy.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

CI offers a free 10 pack sampler of Oliva sticks with most Oliva box purchases. I tried a saison ROTT. Good enough to grab 2 more offers.

$80 for 20 sticks (Robusto) & 10 free Various Oliva sticks. 

Use

CigarsIntl . Com/SHFREE37 (Free shipping until July 25)


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just received a box of Ave Maria Lionhearts that I won for $76, usually they're $128 at CI. I think patience is the key.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Cant really give a recommendation as everyone has different tastes. My advice however is to keep sampling until you find something you like then go to one of the auction sites and place a low bid. If you get beat no biggie as another will come right along. I never see Thompson cigar auctions mentioned here and understand that they had a bad rep for awhile. Ive won a bunch of stuff on their auction site for ridiculously low prices. Not too long ago I scored a box of 23 My Father no1 for $78. I bid on the same box for more than 2 months and saw them going for $150+ but patience payed off. Their shipping is a flat $5.45 no matter how many you win. I chose weekly shipping so everything I win gets invoiced every Tuesday and shipped on Wednesday. I do laugh when I see people cut off their noses to spite their faces just to win a bid and end up paying close to or full price for what they are listed for in a straight purchase. Same crap goes on at fleabay. Its an addiction for some. For me if I cant get it cheap I move on.


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

Padron 2000#'s. $18.00/5 pack on CI. Funny, people are bidding them up to $23.00 on Cbid.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buy 5'ers until the box-worthy stuff jumps out at you. You'll know when you smoke 'em 

That said, for cheap boxes (and bundles), I enjoy:

Nica Libre Principes
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
John Bull (woody/nutty)
Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the Saint Luis Rey Rothchilds in Maduro, not bad at all right a way, give them about 2 years and they really shine. ~$3 a stick


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Just today used the MMAO deals on CI. Got 10 Swag Limitado 99 Infamous for $30.00.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Cigarbid does have alot of junk but the deals on certain items are still phenomenal IMO. Tonight I scored a 5'er of AB tempus centuria for 25$ (45$ regularly on CI site). I will say however, unless I'm getting a DEEP discount, I stay away. Probably 30-50% of my 5er's from CB have a small crack in the wrapper of one stick. Not a big issue if the price is right but if the savings are less than 25% id just rather get them from my local shop and give them my business. 

MrR


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes you are right the prices are not all that on some,but you get the lucky now and then.Don't like hearing some have cracks...that's not cool at any price.


----------

